# une dizaine/douzaine/vingtaine/centaine/etc. (de <pluriel>) + accord du verbe



## Frapap

Bon début de semaine à tous !

Je viens de lire sur un article :

Une quarantaine de tableaux sont rassemblés.

Moi, je dirais "est rassemblée" car le sujet est une quarantaine.
C'est vrai que le sens est de environ 40 tableaux, mais grammaticalement n'est-ce pas incorrect d'avoir le verbe au pluriel ?

Qu'en pensent les experts parmi nous ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles selon que l'on fait l'accord avec _quarantaine_ ou _tableaux_, mais dans l'exemple donné on préférera accorder avec _tableaux_ :

_*Une* quarantaine de tableaux *sont* rassemblés._ (On met l'accent sur le fait qu'il y a des tableaux qui sont rassemblés, qui se trouvent être une quarantaine. C'est l'accord le plus fréquent lorsque le déterminant du numéral est *indéfini*.)

On ferait cependant l'accord avec _quarantaine_ si cela forme un tout :

_*La* quarantaine de cartons *est* prête._ (On met l'accent sur le fait que ces cartons forment un groupe, par exemple parce que c'est la quantité demandée. C'est l'accord le plus fréquent lorsque le déterminant du numéral est *défini*.)


----------



## chouquette17

Quelle est la règle?
on dit "une cinquantaine de personnes sont arrivées" ou "une cinquantaine de personnes est arrivée" ? 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont possibles : si l'on considère chaque personne individuellement, on accorde le participe passé avec le complément (_personnes_) – solution la plus naturelle pour moi –, mais si l'on considère cette cinquantaine de personnes comme un groupe, on fera l'accord avec _cinquantaine_.

Voici un autre exemple, où je préférerais cette fois l'accord au singulier :

_La douzaine d'œufs que j'ai commandé*e* *est* arrivé*e*._ → insiste sur le fait que c'est un *groupe*
_La douzaine d'œufs que j'ai commandé*s sont* arrivé*s*_. → insiste sur chaque œuf *individuellement*


----------



## DeLaMancha

Bonjour à tous.
Dans le cas d'une phrase comme celle-ci :

"La douzaine de garçons et filles qui composait l’école écrivait en silence autour de lui..."

faut-il utiliser le singulier ou le pluriel  ?
Pour moi, le sujet étant "la douzaine", on devrait logiquement garder le verbe au singulier mais quid de la notion de groupe ?
La règle du pluriel qui l'emporte sur le singulier est-elle applicable ?
Merci !


----------



## tie-break

Je pense que les deux sont grammaticalement possibles, mais attends d'autres avis...


----------



## ChrisPa

bonjour
je pense aussi que les deux sont valables


----------



## Thomas1

Ça c'est ce que dit Grevisse aussi.
Une douzaine de bonnes se succédèrent .
... se pressent une douzaine de personnages plus jeunes.
Une douzaine d'exemplaires de cette grammaire vous coûtera quinze francs.​Par curiosité quelle option est-elle employée plus fréquemment dans la langue courante ?

Thomas


----------



## stephiiie

même si aucun ne me choque, la version pluriel est plus utilisée


----------



## MmePitchounette

Bonjour,

devrais-je dire "une dizaine de personnes viendra à l'évènement" ou "une dizaine de personnes viendront...."

Merci.


----------



## Pinairun

La grammaire autorise l'un et l'autre. 
Mais le sens peut favoriser l'un ou l'autre, suivant que l'attention se porte plutôt sur l'ensemble ou sur ses éléments.

http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lex_pluriels3.html

Dans ce cas je choisirais "viendront"

Salut


----------



## janpol

je partage ces avis : une préférence pour "viendront" (que je ferais suivre de "(pour) assister à l'évènement" )


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend de la façon dont ces dix personnes sont perçues : le sont-elles comme un groupe plus ou moins indivisible (accord avec _dizaine_) ou comme une collection d'individus (accord avec _personnes_) ?

Dans l'exemple cité, j'opterais également pour l'accord avec _personnes_, donc *viendront*.


----------



## Nicomon

J'opterais aussi pour le pluriel. J'ajoute aux réponses cette page de la BDL dizaine, douzaine, centaine


> Les collectifs numéraux désignent souvent une quantité approximative d'éléments. Ils fonctionnent alors comme des déterminants quantificateurs en évoquant simplement une pluralité d’individus. Dans ce cas, *on accorde habituellement le verbe avec le complément du collectif numéral, c’est-à-dire au pluriel.*


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
j'ai un doute sur l'accord du verbe avec le sujet.
par exemple, on dit "_Une dizaine est venu_." ou bien "_Une dizaine sont venus_." ??? 

Merci de m'éclairer !


----------



## Barsac

Il ne faut pas avoir de doute sur l'accord du verbe avec le sujet.
Une [fém singulier] dizaine [nf singulier] est venue.
Des [fém pluriel] dizaines [nf pluriel] sont venues.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour Anna,
Si le nom collectif ( dizaine ici) est suivi d'un complément ( par exemple "une dizaine de personnes"), on peut indifféremment faire l'accord avec "dizaine", ou avec "personnes", suivant la nuance qu'on veut donner (c'est à dire si on privilégie le groupe, ou les éléments qui le constituent).
On pourra ainsi écrire soit:
_Une dizaine de personnes __est __venu__e_.
soit:
_Une dizaine de personnes __sont__ venu__es_.

( voir ici par exemple: http://http://grammaire.reverso.net/4_1_11_accord_du_verbe_avec_un_seul_sujet.shtml)


----------



## CapnPrep

_Tous mes amis sont invités ce soir. Une dizaine est des joueurs de rugby — et elle en est fière ! Le reste, qui vient toujours les mains vides, est des communistes._

Il ne faut pas avoir de doute.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> _Une dizaine est des joueurs de rugby_


Personne ne dira jamais cette phrase ainsi (contrairement à _une dizaine *de personnes* est venue_)… La grande majorité des francophones diront :

_Une dizaine *sont* des joueurs de rugby_


----------



## Punky Zoé

CapnPrep said:


> _Tous mes amis sont invités ce soir. Une dizaine est des joueurs de rugby — et elle en est fière ! Le reste, qui vient toujours les mains vides, est des communistes._
> 
> Il ne faut pas avoir de doute.


Bonjour

Ben, moi je doute... je ne sais pas si cette phrase est une citation, mais elle sonne étrangement.

Je souscris à l'explication de Lezert, et cela ressemble à la règle qui régit "la plupart".

- j'achète une dizaine de tranches de jambon ?
- une dizaine ne suffira pas, prends en une quinzaine.
*mais*
Une douzaine de personnes ont choisi de ne pas participer.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je sais bien que la phrase n'est pas bonne, c'est pourquoi je l'ai mise en rouge. C'était un commentaire sur la remarque réductrice de Barsac.

La règle de Lezert est la bonne, mais il faut préciser que le complément peut commander l'accord même s'il est absent, et seulement sous-entendu (ce qui est le cas dans l'exemple d'Anna-chonger). Voir aussi [le début de ce] fil, et surtout le lien donné par Nicomon [au #14].


----------



## Anna-chonger

Lezert said:


> On pourra ainsi écrire soit:
> _Une dizaine de personnes est venue_.
> soit:
> _Une dizaine de personnes sont venues_.


Oui, bien sûr, quand il y a un complément, on dit indifféremment _*est *_ou *sont*.
Mais je me demande toujours quand le complément est absent, si on peut dire les deux...


----------



## DeLaMancha

Oui, les deux formulations sont acceptées. Cependant, à mon avis dans l'exemple donné : "_Une dizaine est des joueurs de rugby — et elle en est fière ! Le reste, qui vient toujours les mains vides, est des communistes." _le verbe doit être au pluriel : " une dizaine sont des joueurs de rugby .... Le reste .... sont des communistes".
Peut-être ai-je complètement tort, mais c'est ma French oreille qui me le dit.....


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Le sujet est : Accord du verbe avec un collectif numéral (dizaine, centaine,douzaine, etc.) quand le complément de ce collectif n'est pas exprimé après le collectif, mais est présent ou sous-entendu dans le contexte.

En principe, on distingue les deux cas suivants :

*1.* *Le collectif numéral désigne une quantité approximative d'éléments*.

Ils évoquent alors simplement *une pluralité* de personnes, d'animaux ou de choses.. Dans ce cas, on accorde habituellement le verbe avec le complément (du collectif numéral) présent ou sous-entendu dans le contexte, c’est-à-dire *au pluriel.*

Exemples (tirés de la BDL) :

Il y avait des moustiques partout et une bonne dizaine *ont *dû le piquer.
 Parmi les habitants du village bombardé, une centaine *ont *succombé à leurs blessures.

*2. Le collectif numéral désigne une quantité précise d'éléments ou on veut* * évoquer un ensemble d'éléments  pris dans sa globalité.*

 Dans ces cas, le verbe s'accorde avec le numéral, c’est-à-dire *au singulier.*

Exemple (de la BDL) : Ces élèves ont des retards en français et une dizaine* présente* même des difficultés en lecture.


----------

